# find command, pfad exclude?



## Iceman8712 (27. Juli 2005)

HI all

ich habe schon wieder ein problem   ich mache folgenden befehl:

find ./ -print | cpio -ocvB > /mnt/local/backup.cpio <<--- wenn ich das mache, denn gibt es ein loopback, dass ich auch ein backup vom backup.cpio mache...

gibt es eine möglichkeit mit dem find command, dass ich den pfad /mnt/local "excluden" kann wäre sehr dankbar um eine frage und habe bei   schon gesucht!

danke


----------



## deepthroat (27. Juli 2005)

Hi. 

Ja, die Möglichkeit gibt es:

find ./ -not -path /mnt/local\*  | cpio [...]


----------



## JohannesR (27. Juli 2005)

Man kann es sogar mit grep machen?

```
find . -print | grep -v "/mnt/local/backup.cpio" | cpio -ocvB > /mnt/local/backup.cpio
```


----------

